# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Sot më bën përshtypje...

## mali2

Sot , por jo vetem sot ka disa dite me radhe qe me ben pershtypje ndalesa me ore te tera e energjise elektrike ne Kosove.

Si ka mundesi qe ky popull eshte kaq i duruar me kete gjendje katastrofale sa i perket energjise elektrike ne Kosove!!?? 

Gjate kesaj kohe, dmth gjate veres, ndodhe te mos kete energji 8-10 ore ne dite, brenda 24 oreshit, kjo eshte çmenduri per kete shekull, dhe per qudi asnje organizat as shoqeri civile nuk ka ankesa pse ndodhe kjo gjendje!

Nga njeher me duket se ne menyre kolektive i shkilen te drejtat elementare per jete ketij populli, dhe vetedija eshte aq e "larte" sa qe nuk ben ze asnje!

Ne disa (apo shumicen) e  shteteve  evropiane edhe burgjet i kane te siguruar  gjerat elementare per jete,uji,energji,shtyp, informim, ushqim,internet, per 24 ore!

Ne SHBA nje ligj i miratuar ne dem te popullsise, protestat s'kane te ndalur, deri sa te shfuqizohet ai ligj ose te ndryshohet ajo qe eshte ne dem te popullsise.

Vall kur do te vetedijesohemi NE, qe ta ngrisim zerin per te drejten elementare te jetes!

Kjo ishte pershtypja ime, per sot! :i terbuar:

----------


## symphony

...fjalia: << vetem qente e vegjel lehin , te medhenjte nuk kane nevoje >> 
 :shkelje syri:

----------


## maryp

sa shpejt po vjen dimri kete vit  :i ngrysur:

----------


## erla07

sot kam pare dicka te rralle,ne nje peme molle ,e mbushur plot me molle, ne nje dege kishte lule, qe sapo kishin celur,une di qe lulet celin ne pranvere,......(a ,mund te me jape dikush nje shpjegim).......

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

me ben pershtyoje pse me shkiti nje fjal qe as po e mendoja

burri duke dal per ne pune me thot: love you sweety
une: love you mama looool
* weird stare*

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> me ben pershtyoje pse me shkiti nje fjal qe as po e mendoja
> 
> burri duke dal per ne pune me thot: love you sweety
> une: *love you mama* looool
> * weird stare*


te pakten love you papa, ti kishte dhene

lol

----------


## Gentian_gr

malli i lire


si shpresa qe thote asdreni-e pa vlere :rrotullo syte:  :me dylbi:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> te pakten love you papa, ti kishte dhene
> 
> lol


lol e di as mos me pyet pse thash mama, i got shocked myself  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> lol e di as mos me pyet pse thash mama, i got shocked myself


nuk i the kisha mamin ne mendje

 :shkelje syri: 

lol

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Sot me beri pershtypje nje lope suedeze ne autobuz 2 me 2 ne gjersi gjatsi ishte 1 m nja 200 kg kishte dhe nje retard femer me vete , kur vjen stacioni im dhe dal ne der ja bo kjo mushka 200 kg ksaj retard shif sa e gjat hahahah , e pash shtremet dhe se mbajta dot ja ktheva me mir e gjat si un se e shnosh si puna jote qe nuk gje dot brimen e hales , me pa dhe i ngriu qeshja ne fytyr idjotes...
O zot ca mban kjo suedia persiper ....

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> nuk i the kisha mamin ne mendje
> 
> 
> 
> lol


lol ne fakt nuk do kisha gabim ti thosha se prinderit kan dy dite qe kan shkuar ne shqiperi, dhe un mamin pothuajse e marr cdo dite ne tele  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> lol ne fakt nuk do kisha gabim ti thosha se prinderit kan dy dite qe kan shkuar ne shqiperi, dhe un mamin pothuajse e marr cdo dite ne tele


po he pra une, mashkull duhet me te msu ti, si me dal nga situata

 :perqeshje: 

lol

prit kur te te thote burri tani,

*love you papa,*

----------


## Noellag

> Sot me beri pershtypje nje lope suedeze ne autobuz 2 me 2 ne gjersi gjatsi ishte 1 m nja 200 kg kishte dhe nje retard femer me vete , kur vjen stacioni im dhe dal ne der ja bo kjo mushka 200 kg ksaj retard shif sa e gjat hahahah , e pash shtremet dhe se mbajta dot ja ktheva me mir e gjat si un se e shnosh si puna jote qe nuk gje dot brimen e hales , me pa dhe i ngriu qeshja ne fytyr idjotes...
> O zot ca mban kjo suedia persiper ....


Ishte lop apo mushke ? Se ka ndryshim     Pse sia dhe i shkelm by.. ta merrte vesh mire

----------


## ChuChu

me ben pershtypje ky Kati, lol...na tha te gjitheve lamtumire, po shkoj me pushime ne plazh, dhe paska vajtur neper fshatra te gjeje nuse. u kthye vete i dyte.  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Koha. Hodha fasule sot se mu duk shi. Tani dielli si sac e nje vape e padurueshme.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> me ben pershtypje ky Kati, lol...na tha te gjitheve lamtumire, po shkoj me pushime ne plazh, dhe paska vajtur neper fshatra te gjeje nuse. u kthye vete i dyte.


mire me pushime, 

po e kam bo edhe me barishte medicinale,... :perqeshje: 

ene ti je bo si sherlock Holmesi...

 :djall i fshehur:

----------


## ChuChu

> mire me pushime, 
> 
> po e kam bo edhe me barishte medicinale,...:-p
> 
> ene ti je bo si sherlock Holmesi...
> 
> :-dfshehur


hahhahahaha
po kush ta ka fajin ty qe e ke gojen e madhe.  :ngerdheshje:  nejse, pallavra i ke te gjitha.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> po he pra une, mashkull duhet me te msu ti, si me dal nga situata
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> prit kur te te thote burri tani,
> 
> *love you papa,*


lol i am sure he will take his revenge  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Ste me ben pershtypje rjeti,shume i dobet !!!!*

----------


## Izadora

Me ka bere pershtypje pergjigjet e nje pyetje , ku duhet te gjeje se cila eshte pergjigja korrekte :

Nqs ndonje zyrtar(kur shkoni per te kryer ndonje procedur psh. ndonje kontrat , kerkes etj) ju keqtrajtojn , sillen ne menyren jo te duhur. 
si reagoni :

a) Hesht 
b) ankoheni tek shefi/ja e tij/ e saj  
c) e kercenoni me jeten
d) mundoheni t'ia veni ne dukje sjelljen e tij/e saj  te papelqyer.


Dhe me shaka u pergjigja c  :ngerdheshje:  dhe  zgjati nje debat  moral nga prisori gati gjysem ore .
O dio mio

----------

